# Deca 200 Q.V.



## johnhyblaze6902 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have never done steroids before, and i am about to get a hold of Deca 200 Q.V.      Does anybody know if this is any good. I want to get bigger but i dont want to retain a lot of water. I want to know when would i inject, (in the morning, before i workout?
Any Information on this would be great.
oh yea, i was wondering how much, a beginner like me, should inject.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 5, 2004)

Deca shuts down your natural test production really bad..as far as I know, you need big amounts of it to reap any benefits.  I'd refer you to Mudge / LAM and others for more comprehensive evalutation..


----------



## johnhyblaze6902 (Nov 5, 2004)

i was also wondering, how far to stick the needle, how do u know when it is deep in enough


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2004)

You bury the needle, so you buy the needle length you need depending what tissue you choose to penetrate.

Test is best, anti aromatase for water retention.

However if you want size, you wont be shredded year round, period.


----------



## deeno (Nov 6, 2004)

Deca only cycles are no good for reasons mentioned above...if you are bent on doing a deca only cycle do atleast 400mg/week for ten weeks.  You can inject the dosage all at once or you can split it up (ie. monday 400mg, vs, monday 200mg, thursday 200mg).  Again, test is best..

Maybe do some basic research, it'll go a long way.  Good luck.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2004)

johnhyblaze6902 said:
			
		

> I have never done steroids before, and i am about to get a hold of Deca 200 Q.V.      Does anybody know if this is any good. I want to get bigger but i dont want to retain a lot of water. I want to know when would i inject, (in the morning, before i workout?
> Any Information on this would be great.
> oh yea, i was wondering how much, a beginner like me, should inject.



you need to do a LOT more research on the suject.  sounds like somebody has told you about deca being the "safest" steroid to use and you have bought into it with out doing any of your own research on it.


----------



## MP fit (Nov 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you need to do a LOT more research on the suject.  sounds like somebody has told you about deca being the "safest" steroid to use and you have bought into it with out doing any of your own research on it.




-Worthless post.... Why don't you help him find places to do research on this subject- I actually can't help you with this except for the fact that one of my best friends took Deca 250 at 18 and got jacked...  He only took half a cycle as well- with no additional supplements except protien.  As for water retention and dosage, you should listen to the informal responses- as I have no clue =\


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

An anecdote, one that don't even involve you, isn't going to help him...I'm not sure what your definition of "jacked" is anyway.  I have had friends who took Deca, got average results, and then lost it all because their natural hormone productions was completely lost


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 10, 2004)

The main two things you need to know are this: 

1) You should do A LOT more research before starting any steroid cycle, or you will be sorry.

2) Use testosterone--NOT DECA--for your first cycle, or you will regret it.

After you have done your research, you will understand why.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2004)

MP fit said:
			
		

> -Worthless post.... Why don't you help him find places to do research on this subject- I actually can't help you with this except for the fact that one of my best friends took Deca 250 at 18 and got jacked...  He only took half a cycle as well- with no additional supplements except protien.  As for water retention and dosage, you should listen to the informal responses- as I have no clue =\



just about as worthless as yours...there is a place called the INTERNET where one can use search engines to find a reasonable amont of information on the subject of AAS.  getting information handed to you is not how you learn about proper AAS usage...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 10, 2004)

MP fit said:
			
		

> -Worthless post.... Why don't you help him find places to do research on this subject- I actually can't help you with this except for the fact that one of my best friends took Deca 250 at 18 and got jacked...  He only took half a cycle as well- with no additional supplements except protien.  As for water retention and dosage, you should listen to the informal responses- as I have no clue =\


I hate to see these types of posts. You are new on the board and probably don't realize Lam's credentials and experience. A half cycle with no PCT? Anyone with any sense at all can tell you he was an idiot. As you have no clue, please don't try to give bad info!


----------

